# Budding or not



## Blackie54 (Aug 1, 2014)

I still have 7 of the most beautiful plants an I Don't want to kill the wrong ones..If there are any males in the midst how long can I let them grow before cutting them out.Will a male plant FLOWER, Some of my plants are flowering all the way up the stalks.An MY tall plants are not flowering yet. Waiting for help as you read this.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 1, 2014)

ok blackie can u take pics of the tall plants i could tell u if i saw if it is a male or not


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 1, 2014)

If you look for the males, you will see them and know they are males at least a week before they are viable. Its been a while since I have had any males but it seems like, from the moment that they begin to grow male preflowers until they are actually viable to spit pollen is about 15-20 days. If you check them regularly then you will be able to tell the males long before they spit any pollen.


----------



## bud88 (Aug 1, 2014)

Blackie, Im a newbie also but after listening to some of the awesome people on here I had no problem identifying the male I had....May he rest in piece!!! lmao.....more like good riddance in my situation....I wish I had taken a picture other than the one I did...look in my post "First attempt" the pic 
will at the least show you what the early male buds look like. Listen to these guys!! THEY KNOW THEIR STUFF!!! My plants have thrived since I found this site!!!!


----------



## Spookyashell (Aug 4, 2014)

In my (short) experience, the thin tall ones are males, and the short fat ones are females. It has been true with all my plants so far.
(But you won't know for sure until you start flowering. Males get small balls while females get white hairs at the start of budding).

I have also seen many growers on youtube say this is a sign to look for before flowering when it comes to who you play favorites with, who gets the best spots in your growroom/closet.

Since I'm still so inexperienced, I'd like your peoples views on this.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 4, 2014)

View attachment m_and_f-pic1.jpg
   Sorry Spookashell, but tall and short have nothing to do with sex of the plant.  That has more to do with genetics. Some plants like satori can take up to 8 weeks or longer to show sex.


----------



## Locked (Aug 4, 2014)

This is what they look like in the flesh.

View attachment male_female_cannabis000.JPG


----------



## Blackie54 (Aug 5, 2014)

They both look the same except for the hair, some of mine are short an they are budding like crazy an the tall ones 8" an taller are showing no signs at all, these are bean stalks that Jack can climb, HA HA.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 5, 2014)

The size of the plant and the bushiness of it has nothing at all to do with whether it is male or female  Trying to second guess by plant size or appearance does not work,  Until you see flowers or preflowers, there is no way to tell.

I would suggest that you relax a little.  You really do have several weeks from the first appearance of balls before they open and drop pollen.


----------

